# Cyclops costume and makeup



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that movie you based the character off of, Krull. You did a great job re-creating Rell.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome job!

How do you see out of it? I zoomed in on the picture looking for some sort of a mesh around the eyes that you could see through, but saw nothing. I was expecting a small slit or mesh that could be seen very close up for you to see through, but it would be not visible from a little distance. So, how do you see?


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

I didn't...could not see a thing...the mask I have now I cut out 'see' holes but for this makeup I was walked around by my wife. This one was just for a photo op. 
Thanks for all the compliments.


----------

